# Tips for fishing the deeper areas of Hurricane Lake



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Does anyone have any advice for fishing the deeper areas (>8ft) of Hurricane Lake? I usually just fish the shallows, but would like to expand my depth zones. Any advice will be appreciated...


----------



## HueyGunner (Jan 2, 2010)

I use Culprit Shad Worms 8" Silver w/ Black Stripe and 11" Grape worms both Texas rigged and Carolina Rigged and I Also use a weedless hook, Hope that may help


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Ive fished the deep water structure with 10" worms with some success. Last year a friend and I were fishing the deep water and he caught an 8 pounder on a crainkbait with his first cast. Didn't catch another keeper in 3 hours though. My experience has been hit and miss on hurricane till the spring spawn.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Hurricane is a tough lake most of the year. We had a small local tournament there a few weekends ago and the biggest came in at 2.5 lbs, my biggest was 1.66 lbs. Usually when you do catch one, it is a quality fish.

For the depths, it seems this summer the watermelon flake lures of almost any kind seems to be working well regardless of depth.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

the new zoom swimming flukes on a weighted swimbait hook work good in the deeper water around the stumps


----------

